# Adaptador pcmcia -puerto paralelo



## Gabriel22 (Jul 7, 2009)

Hola, tengo el programador Te20x. Utilizo un adaptador pcmcia para obtener el puerto paralelo y de ahí lo paso con otro adaptador hacia un cable db9 y de ahí al programador.

Me han recomendado variar la velocidad de transmisión del adaptador pcmcia en la configuración de la BIOS pero dentro de ella no sé dónde. ¿Cómo se hace?


----------



## Pulsar71 (Jul 7, 2009)

no no no te hagas bolas, buscate una PC con puerto serial (Com1), Yo tenia el mismo problema  hasta que tuve que rearmar mi pc viejita con puerto serial para trabajar.

salu2
Mac


----------



## Gabriel22 (Jul 8, 2009)

Ok, el puerto COM es el de dos filas y 9 pines? (¿5 arriba y 4 abajo?)


----------



## Pulsar71 (Jul 8, 2009)

asi es amigo ese mismo el conector DB9 con el numero 5 dice Puerto serial


----------

